# 113 Scripture Memory Verses



## Gregg (Jan 16, 2006)

113 Scripture memory verses helpful to the believer.

http://www.truthbaptistchurch.org/blr/basicvss.txt.htm


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks! That's exactly the kind of list I was looking for (I googled several different combinations of words and couldn't come up with anything like that). I searched this forum too, but I guess I would have had to have searched the words 'Scripture memory' for it to have come up... I think I searched 'Bible memorization'...


----------



## Gregg (Mar 10, 2006)

Glad to help.


----------

